# 100 Favorites: # 11



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15 "Pastorale," 19, 20, 24 "à Thérèse," 25
Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)*










Last year, I discovered this disc while browsing through the used CDs at a local record store. Buchbinder's playing knocked me out right from the start, and the CD quickly became one of my favorite piano recitals. Buchbinder's approach to this music is generally warm, inviting, and poised. It dances with a Haydnesque smile on its face. In fact, I enjoyed the music so much that I bought Buchbinder's complete Beethoven sonata cycle. (I got his first traversal; like the music on this CD, it was released on Teldec. Buchbinder subsequently recorded another complete LvB cycle for RCA, which I haven't heard.) I've really enjoyed hearing Buchbinder's way with all of the sonatas, but I think the selections on this single disc are particularly suited to Buchbinder's strengths as a pianist.


----------

